

Startup Scene in New Delhi - vp

What is the startup scene in delhi? Any hackers around here from delhi? Are there regular hacker meetups or conferences?
======
jay888
There are quite a few meetups/conferences in Delhi - Proto.in,
barcampdelhi.com , tienewdelhi.org etc

